#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Röntgenaufnahme rechtes Handgelenk >

## rosenpfl13

Verdacht auf Handgelenksarthrose 
Ich habe seit ungefähr 8 Wochen starke Schmerzen im rechten Handgelenk. 
Eigentlich soll ich eine Bandage tragen, aber dadurch wird es auch nicht besser und die Bandage behindert auch bei der Arbeit.
Im Mai 2012 wurde ich am Karpaltunnelsyndrom , rechts operiert, Die OP verlief ohne Komplikationen.
Nun der eigentliche Röntgenbefund.
Unauffällige Darstellung der knöchernen Strukturen des rechten Handgelenkes. Regelrechte Artikulationsverhältnisse und unauffällige Darstellung der korrespondierenden Gelenkflächen. Diskret vermehrte Sklerosierung der radialen Gelenkfläche im Radiokarpalgelenk. Kein Hinweis für floride entzündliche Veränderungen.  Weichteilmantel unauffällig. 
Initiale degenerative Veränderungen im Radiokarpalgelenk.
Zu erwähnen wäre vielleicht noch, dass ich den ganzen Tag am Computer arbeite und auch Schreibarbeiten mit der Hand erledige, was mir zur Zeit sehr schwer fällt. 
Manchmal könnte ich vor Schmerzen heulen.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo rosenpfl13, 
der Röntgenbefund ist nahezu unauffällig.   

> Unauffällige Darstellung der knöchernen Strukturen des rechten Handgelenkes. Regelrechte Artikulationsverhältnisse und unauffällige Darstellung der korrespondierenden Gelenkflächen. Diskret vermehrte Sklerosierung der radialen Gelenkfläche im Radiokarpalgelenk. Kein Hinweis für floride entzündliche Veränderungen. Weichteilmantel unauffällig.  Initiale degenerative Veränderungen im Radiokarpalgelenk.

 
Die knöchernen Strukturen im Handgelenk sind vollkommen regelrecht und weisen keine Auffälligkeiten auf. Die Gelenkflächen sind ebenfalls vollkommen unauffällig und auch die Zusammensetzung aus Knochen zum Gelenk (Artikulationsverhältnisse) sind unauffällig. Es gibt eine leichte Verhärtung in der Gelenkfläche. Dafür aber keine Hinweise auf eine entzündliche Veränderung. Das umliegende Gewebe ist auch unauffällig. Im Gelenk liegen vereinzelt Verschleißerscheinungen vor.  
Grüße

----------


## rosenpfl13

Hallo Dr. Baumann,  
da habe ich aber heute von meinem Orthopäden eine andere Diagnose erhalten. 
Beginnende Arthrose bzw. Arthritis und eine Knochenhautentzündung. Nun bekomme ich Injektionen, die hoffentlich bald eine Linderung bringen.  
Gruß 
Rosenpfl 13

----------


## Dr. Baumann

> da habe ich aber heute von meinem Orthopäden eine andere Diagnose erhalten. Beginnende Arthrose  bzw. Arthritis

 Ich habe nichts anderes geschrieben. In meiner Antwort stand ein bestimmter Teil mit:   

> Im Gelenk liegen vereinzelt Verschleißerscheinungen vor.

 Das ist 1:1 das gleiche. Nur wird immer wieder eines vergessen: 
Wir haben hier einen willkürlich geposteten Befund stehen. Man kennt weder die Klinik des Patienten, noch die Bilder der Untersuchung oder sonst irgendetwas. Beim besten Willen kann man dann auch wirklich nur 1:1 das wiedergeben, was in diesem Befund drin steht. 
Degenerative Veränderungen sind Verschleißerscheinungen. Verschleißerscheinungen sind immer beginnende Arthrose... 
Nun gut, im Befund haben wir keinen Hinweis auf eine Entzündung. Wenn mein Kollege jedoch der Meinung ist, dann soll das schon so richtig sein. Er kennt Ihre Klinik besser, als ich.  
In diesem Sinne, 
viele Grüße

----------

